# non-ENTJ NT and materialism



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Following up from this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/67017-nt-materialism.html....clearly, ENTJs are the most materialistic out of all the NTs (or at least that's what everyone thinks)...but what about non ENTJs...do you satisfy any of the following criteria: 

1. You intensely desire wealth more so than most other things
2. You actively pursue wealth, set it as your main goal/priority in life, and moreover, the pursuit of wealth occupies the majority of your time 

(note that this is different from just making a living...everyone ultimately needs to make money and make a living, but not everyone would go further and actually treats making money as a game in which you gotta earn the highest score) 

3. If you were to get loads of cash, you'll be going around showing off that wealth and buy lots of shiny objects 

If you satify none of these, vote for not materialistic
If you satisfy one: vote for slightly materialistic
Two: quite materialistic
Three: highly materialistic


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

Oops. I didn't read the directions. Anyway.. I'm not very materialistic per se, I don't have a lot of clothes, fancy things around house, jewelry; but I have a few things that I would splurge on, but for quality's sake, not conspicuous consumption. I would get an early 1990's BMW if I could afford it and needed a second car (after the minivan), because I think it looks suave and supposedly drives well. I like to get odds and ends like fountain pens and pocketwatches, though I haven't done a watch in a while. I guess that sort of thing is INTP conspicuous oddballness, enjoying the steampunk look and all. And books. Glorious books, and iPhone, and laptop..


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

I put INTJ - quite materialistic even though I don't have money as a goal in and of itself. I just value it strongly because it makes everything else I want significantly easier to get. 

And I'm pretty close to an xNTJ, seeing as how I was testing ENTJ just a year ago.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

oops. I voted for slightly materialistic before I read the descriptions, none of which apply to me. I just like my stuff and would like more and better stuff, but it is not my main goal in life, and showiness/flashiness is repugnant to me.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahaha, same thing here, not reading the instructions. Although it'd be cool to see what we thought materialism was, independent of your definitions.

Having said that, I would say that I do appreciate wealth/money. I don't really spend a lot, especially on ostentatious things though; my biggest place that I spend money on is my friends and family. I like being able to take my roommates out for dinner, I like being able to grab the check when my parents come into town. For myself, though, give me skills and an education (which can admittedly be very expensive) and I'm set to rock and roll. So it's really up to the observer: am I materialistic because I choose to pursue monetary gain, or am I not because I pursue that money for an ulterior motive?

As another ENTP friend and I like to say, we want to "save the world and make bank". And the two are far from disconnected.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Whoops.

I didn't read the directions and voted slightly materialistic. Per your conditions, I'm not materialistic at all.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

lol you know what....screw the instructions just vote in the poll the way you'd like it to lol...though if you go by the instructions it's fine as well


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Mental Note: If I ever make a poll, include "Read Directions," in title.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> Mental Note: If I ever make a poll, include "Read Directions," in title.


I think that would only make ENTP's _less_ likely to actually read the directions . . .


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, I probably fall somewhere between non and slightly. Wealth is not a goal, but I've got some expensive hobbies, and I would really, really like to be able to enjoy them and not wonder how I was going to pay my bills that month. But, being able to enjoy them and make enough money while still leaving _time_ to enjoy them is a fine balance. Wealth in and of itself really doesn't mean a whole lot to me...actually, I'm a bit opposite of that.

I'd also like to do a little better than "making a living." I would like to have that nicer house than I need, I'd like to have a newer truck than I need, and I'd like to afford a few other things I don't need. I'd also enjoy the idea of being able to semi-regularly go drop $100 on a nice dinner out and not think twice about it. But I have zero desire to be "rich" for the sake of being rich. Flaunting my money around for the purpose of impressing other people is NOT something I have any interest in.

Oh, and INTJ, I didn't vote since I'm not sure which category I'd actually fall into - non or slightly.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

I didn't read the instructions either. Change one of those INTJ votes for slightly to non-materialistic.

... Haha. Wow. This thread is already awesome. NOBODY read the instructions.

I think the OP might have inadvertently learned something about NTs that he didn't intend.


----------



## yitznewton (Jul 28, 2011)

Monkey King said:


> Mental Note: If I ever make a poll, include "Read Directions," in title.


Well, there's the usability truism, "if it needs instructions, it's not refined enough." There's also the NT strength/weakness of figuring things out without being told how to do it. This sometimes backfires, like the time my grandfather had to bail me out when I was assembling a vacuum cleaner, because I put the parts together in the wrong order, and they had those plastic fishhook ends and wouldn't come apart without carefully prying. (Heh, wouldn't come apart w/o carefully prying, sounds like INTP vacuum)


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

yitznewton said:


> Well, there's the usability truism, "if it needs instructions, it's not refined enough." There's also the NT strength/weakness of figuring things out without being told how to do it. This sometimes backfires, like the time my grandfather had to bail me out when I was assembling a vacuum cleaner, because I put the parts together in the wrong order, and they had those plastic fishhook ends and wouldn't come apart without carefully prying. (Heh, wouldn't come apart w/o carefully prying, sounds like INTP vacuum)


Even though PerC is not a good sample size to
make any conclusions, it's safe to say that the all the NTs that did answer didn't figure it out which makes CoP's poll useless. 

Which makes me wonder would sensors read the directions before answering? If so, my mental note isn't entirely useless as the majority of the population are sensors.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Monkey King said:


> Which makes me wonder would sensors read the directions before answering? If so, my mental note isn't entirely useless as the majority of the population are sensors.


The SJs probably will. The SPs might not even bother answering....unless you give them candies


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

After observing everyone's comments, I couldn't help but notice that most consider money as the means to their objective, but don't give much value to it for itself. Same goes for me. I like to have lots of money and work towards it because I want to spend it in whatever I want and to make my life non-boring. I earn so that I don't go days without food or fun. In fact I haven't been able to save a single penny in these years of work. As long as materials give me convenience, I am happy with it.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

INTJ, slighly materialistic. I didn't read the instructions but I voted correctly anyway.

I want more money than is strictly necessary to live but money is not an end in itself. I, too, have an expensive hobby. I would like to travel comfortably. I like nice things.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ENTP and slightly materialistic...I think

I pursue wealth for the sole purpose of being able to travel wherever the hell I want, and to live a comfortable lifestyle with perhaps a few luxuries.

I wouldn't buy unnecessarily flashy items just to show off.

Except maybe some nice clothes...


----------



## HWard (Aug 24, 2011)

I only want enough money so that I can live comfortably. I'd rather get no money and do what I really want to do.


----------

